# Need your help with this reporter



## MarksExtra (Feb 20, 2010)

I'll bump this one up. I'll be this kid had no freekin' idea what he was gettin himself into. LOL Wonder if he has a job in 10 days from now?


----------



## animal killer (Sep 16, 2009)

I think the town should take the reporter outside in the street and shoot him...ok maybe not but still. Kinda sticking his neck out there for no odd reason other than the make as a*s out of him self. First off, people ask me why i hunt...i ask them why do you breathe? There answer, "Because I have to" Well you just answered your question. God put animals and all other creatures on this earth to serve MAN...thus putting mankind to rule over all the creatures of the land. This is the only reason that people hunt and becasue it is a lifestyle, not a choice. I make a living off the outdoor industry and more or not other do to. In the state of SD, Tourism is the biggest thing that bigs money into the state imo. Hunters being the vast majoring other than ppl going to see mount rushmore. If hunting was takin out of our SD economy, our state would have a large chuck of money takin out of sales tax. hunting not only provides food for the table but also stimulates the economy in my areas of the United States.


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

Some folks have a twisted view on life. Man was put here to be stewards over animals and taking an animals life while hunting is OK.
That doesn't mean we kill just for the joy of the kill itself......but some folks cave in to _political correctness_ and then they lose their ability to make a sensable judgement. 
He has a right to his opinion even if he is WRONG.:thumbs_do
It's sad we have to put up with these clowns though.....if I owned the paper he would be fired.


----------



## missedabiggun (Jul 27, 2009)

I could see something like that happening in the Communist state of NJ where I live...but in Georgia?


----------



## S.F. steve (Mar 1, 2010)

the sports editor is a idiot. he knows nothing about deer and he knows nothing about his readers. i've read the paper every day for 40 years and i think i'm qualified to say he knows next to nothing about writing a article. maybe next time he will do a little research before he gives his readers his opinion. i'll bet he doesn't do it again.


----------



## 20ftup (Mar 19, 2007)

Some people want to hide the primal instinct while we as hunters embrace it.And some People are just plain educated beyond their IQ


----------

